# hi!!



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

hi i am pretty new and i don't have any really good pix of my horses yet but i will get some and put them on!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey welcome, tell us more about you're horses


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

Would love to see some pics when you get chance. :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hello


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

i have to get a new camera--mine kinda died  o well i will put on pix when i get a camera


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

welcome, can you tell us a little about yourself and your horse/s, I think we'd all love to know


----------

